# iphone help please. cannot connect to mobile data network.



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Iv'e just got my unlocked and jailbroken apple iphone 3g.

Wi Fi isn't a problem but i cannot connect to internet using 3g. I keep getting that message and it says mobile data connection not available.

Iv'e done all the network resets and rebooted, iv'e been on to unlockit.nz and tried the wap cingular custom APN and the carrier (uk vodafone) one and it keeps saying safari could not apply profile due to unknown error.

Heeeeeeeeeelp please  .


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

vodafone you need to do the following

Tap Settings > General > Network > cellular data network

B) In the APN field, enter: internet (for Contract customers) or pp.vodafone.co.uk (for pay as you talk customers)

c) In the Username field, enter: web

d) In the Password field, enter: web

same for mms settings

done


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

strange_days said:


> vodafone you need to do the following
> 
> Tap Settings > General > Network > cellular data network
> 
> ...


Thankyou, done it, but i did have to enter wap and not web as the username and password, reps mate.


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

i had a similar problem the other week my iphone froze for about 6hrs then when it finally came back on i couldnt get the web on it,

but by that time i had already rang vodafone and they had agreed to exchange for me but that a different story again lol


----------

